# Tortoise has developed a hole in above his nostrils



## wendy63 (Jul 19, 2014)

My tortoise is about 86 years old and has been in the family for years.
This week he developed a strange lump above his nostrils on one side a week ago 
He has suffered with rns on and off for about 5 years and we have treated him with drops as recommended by a vet and this has been successful but still returning every year .
When first noticing this lump it appeared to have maybe been a bite but there are no other animals around
He has regular baths and this is when the lump fell off and he has a hole in his face above his nostrils on one side he is eating really well. doesn't appear to be in any pain when cleaning the wound/? anyone have any ideas


----------



## Yvonne G (Jul 19, 2014)

Hi Wendy:

Welcome to the forum!

It is quite common for tortoises to develop an abscess around the nose area. I've tried to research this phenomenon, but sadly have come up empty. I don't know why it happens. I have two desert tortoises that have this nose abscess. I've been treating them for about 4 years now, and it never goes away. Maybe my mistake is 'treating' it. Maybe I should leave it alone and allow it to ripen and fall off like it did with your tortoise.

Make sure that no flies lay eggs in this open wound. It looks awful right now, however, it will heal and close up eventually.


----------



## tortoisetime565 (Jul 19, 2014)

There was a thread about this a while back! Someone else had a tortoise with it and they got some sort of prescription and it was gone in like a week. I'll look for it real quick!!


----------



## Abdulla6169 (Jul 19, 2014)

86! Wow that's old  I wouldn't worry about it, just keep it clean & fly free!


----------



## ascott (Jul 19, 2014)

Likely the tort had something lodged in the area that eventually swelled/became infected and created the wound....it likely continued to fester until it could not longer support itself....and fell off....I would be sure to keep the area flushed with clean warm/tepid water a few times a day....and as mentioned, keep area clean and free of flies...that is a mess you do not want the tort to have to deal with...

May I ask, did you observe/examine the piece that fell off? I know--weird question. I would wonder if the inside of the piece is wet and gooey or if it was dry and clean????


----------



## wendy63 (Jul 20, 2014)

Hi Thank you for all the advice 
I have taken him to the vets and he seems to think it was a abscess , he has prescribed bathing the wound with a very weak solution of Iodine using a cotton bud and also I have to administer 0.05ml of antibiotic orally which is easy has he is a sucker for a strawberry's so i am lacing these for him!The piece that fell off was perfect from the outside but was full of a fibrous yellow puss which removed fully from the wound 
many thanks again and I will keep you updated with his progress 
regards
Wendy


----------



## Anika13 (Sep 3, 2019)

wendy63 said:


> Hi Thank you for all the advice
> I have taken him to the vets and he seems to think it was a abscess , he has prescribed bathing the wound with a very weak solution of Iodine using a cotton bud and also I have to administer 0.05ml of antibiotic orally which is easy has he is a sucker for a strawberry's so i am lacing these for him!The piece that fell off was perfect from the outside but was full of a fibrous yellow puss which removed fully from the wound
> many thanks again and I will keep you updated with his progress
> regards
> Wendy



Did the hole ever heal up. This just recently happened to my tortoise??


----------



## vladimir (Sep 4, 2019)

@Anika13 can you post a picture? how's your tortoise doing?


----------



## Anika13 (Sep 4, 2019)

It just happened last night. Seems to be fine.


----------



## Bébert81 (Sep 4, 2019)

It's an Agrionemys horsfieldii. 
Do you are keeping he/she indoor? It's probably due to a friction against something.
Can you put some pictures of your enclosure/terrarium please?


----------



## Anika13 (Sep 4, 2019)

It started as what I thought was an abrasion from moving his rock in his tank. I will post a before pic and what fell off. He is in a glass tank with pellet bedding. He has a log to get under, a rock to climb and lay on which is what he was moving, a food rock and a water dish that is the reptile plastic


----------



## Anika13 (Sep 4, 2019)

Bébert81 said:


> It's an Agrionemys horsfieldii.
> Do you are keeping he/she indoor? It's probably due to a friction against something.
> Can you put some pictures of your enclosure/terrarium please?



He is an indoor tortoise!


----------



## Bébert81 (Sep 5, 2019)

Can we see the setup please?
My hypothesis is that he probably has a friction against glass.


----------

